# Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Lựa chọn tốt nhất hiện nay cho mọi không gian



## haichaukinhdoanh (15/9/22)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng *là sự lựa chọn của nhiều gia đình có không gian phòng lớn. Đây là loại sản phẩm máy lạnh hình dáng dạng tủ thường đặt ngay xuống sàn, nền nhà, có khả năng tạo gió mạnh và làm mát nhanh, công suất lớn hơn các loại điều hòa thông thường. Thiết kế đặt sàn nên khá dễ dàng cho việc vệ sinh, bảo trì bảo dưỡng. Và hiện nay, điều hòa dạng tủ đứng khá được ưa chuộng vì phù hợp lắp đặt ở gia đình, công ty, nhà hàng, cửa hàng, bệnh viện, trường học,... 

» Tìm hiểu chi tiết tại : *Máy lạnh tủ đứng là gì? Ưu - nhược điểm của điều hòa tủ đứng?


1. Có nên chọn mua máy lạnh tủ đứng?*

–* Điều hòa tủ đứng *có khả năng làm mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió đồng đều hơn so với máy treo tường, hoạt động ổn định liên tục mà các dòng *máy lạnh treo tường * không làm được, thích hợp cho những nơi đông người.

– Tính ổn định cao, ít bị hư hỏng, thổi lưu lượng gió đối lưu mạnh hơn so với các loại máy lạnh treo tường.

– Điều hòa tủ đứng dễ lắp đặt, tính thẩm mỹ cao do đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài. Bên cạnh đó, máy lạnh có thể được lắp đặt bằng cách âm vào tường như tủ quần áo, hoặc giấu đường ống sát tường.

– Với *máy lạnh tủ đứng*, bạn có thể di chuyển tới mọi vị trí trong nhà để tối ưu hóa hiệu quả làm mát của máy.








*2. Chú ý khi lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng :*

Tùy vào kiến trúc nội thất trong phòng mà bạn bố trí dàn lạnh, dàn nóng phù hợp :

– Dàn lạnh của *máy lạnh tủ đứng *phải được đặt vững chắc (có thể đặt trên khung sắt) để khí lạnh lan tỏa khắp phòng, đặc biệt phòng có không gian lớn. Quạt thông gió gắn ở tường đối diện để tạo lưu động gió và tránh thất thoát nhiều hơi lạnh ra ngoài.

– Dàn nóng treo ở nơi thông thoáng, không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời, vị trí phải dễ dàng cho thao tác sửa chữa vệ sinh máy, ống gas nối từ dàn lạnh ra dàn nóng phải được bọc cách nhiệt tốt. Khoảng cách giữa dàn nóng và dàn lạnh càng gần càng tốt, chênh lệch độ cao không quá 5m để tránh giảm công suất lạnh của máy.

– Ống nước xả từ dàn lạnh nên dùng bằng nhựa cứng chôn âm vào tường và phải có độ dốc thấp hơn dàn lạnh, để thoát nước nhanh và tránh đọng sương trên ống làm ố tường.


*3. Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng điều hòa tủ đứng :*

– Lưu ý làm sạch dàn nóng và lưới lọc theo định kỳ 4 tháng 1 lần, nhằm đảm bảo hiệu suất của máy và tiết kiệm điện năng. 
– Không đặt nhiệt độ quá thấp, chú ý đặt chế độ ngủ và chức năng hẹn giờ vào ban đêm.

*4. Nên mua điều hòa tủ đứng nào tốt?*

– *Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG*
–* Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic*
– *Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin*
–* Điều hòa tủ đứng Reetech*
– *Điều hòa tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy*


Thanh Hải Châu mong rằng những thông tin hữu ích trên sẽ giúp cho quý khách có những sự lựa chọn chính xác nhất trong việc chọn mua* máy lạnh - điều hòa tủ đứng *gia đình hay các công trình của mình. Khi khách hàng cần tư vấn về tính năng sản phẩm & báo giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 1 bộ điều hòa tủ đứng vui lòng liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua thông tin :

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183.
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*
Nguồn tin: *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/co-nen-mua-may-lanh-tu-dung-dieu-hoa-tu-dung-loai-nao-tot*


----------

